# puppy or adult food?



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ava has just turned 1 year old (also in her first heat). she has been a bit of a picky eater. i mean she will eat anything but most dog foods give her the runs. the food i have been giving her is royal canine german shepherd puppy blend. at what age should i move her to the adult food. she does really good on this food. her coat is great her poo is solid and formed and she seems to like it. also she gets no human food but what kind of things can i give her as special treats? raw bones ext. thanks for the help


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Well according to Royal Canin they recommend the puppy GSD blend until 15 months then the adult GSD blend after 15 months. 

The Adult formula is pretty similar to the puppy as far as ingredients go, or I should say almost identical. 

*GSD Puppy:*
Chicken meal, rice, oatmeal, brown rice, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten meal, chicken fat, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), sodium silico aluminate, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), dried egg product, fructo-oligosaccharides, psyllium seed husk, soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, sodium tripolyphosphate, L-lysine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), DL-methionine, Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid.

*GSD Adult:*
Chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, chicken fat, barley, rice, natural chicken flavor, pork meal, soy protein isolate, sodium silico aluminate, wheat gluten meal, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), powdered cellulose, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, dried egg product, sodium tripolyphosphate, DL-methionine, L-tyrosine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid. 


*Edit:* Sorry I miss read your post. You are asking when to move to the adult, not when and what adult to move to. 
I would transition whenever you feel comfortable. If she is done growing I don't see why not transition before 15 months.


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta got moved from puppy food to adult food by her first birthday. She would have been on it puppy food longer if i'd felt she needed it. Its all up to you when you want to switch her.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Taste of the wild.. "all life stages" is what i feel my puppy "Zorro". He's been on it since he was weined.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

TOTW should be good for a your dog. Mine is doing well on it. Switched at 1 year from LBP since she stopped growing at 8-9 months.


----------



## Siscowa (May 17, 2011)

I have learned that from 6 to 9 months, I gradually mixeed pup food with adult food until all they had was adult food, didn't upset the digestive tract.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

pups 8 weeks and I am using Natural Balance Ultra dry and canned Ultra, says its good for all life stages


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

armymp1014 said:


> thanks


No problem I hope I was a at least a little help. 

Since you mentioned your pup having issues with other foods and this Canin GSD formula really being the only thing that keeps her stool firm I can't recommend changing brands. Using the Canin GSD Adult shouldn't upset her tummy since it's pretty much the same ingredient list.

Most folks around here will start feeding their pup adult formulas around 12 months. The concern with feeding adult formulas too early is that some have high cal/phos amounts which is not good for LBP that are still growing. At 1 year Ava is probably as big as she may get (except for filling out.).

I'd probably start switching now if you want to do it gradually. Cold Turkey probably would be fine too since the two formulas are so close. I would still transition gradually as it sounds like she has a very sensitive tummy and I like to side with caution.


----------

